# PE Problems vs Sample Problems



## NICKOLI

Just wondering what those of you (who have taken the PE previously) thought of the problems that were on the PE exam and how they related to the sample problems in the major PE reference materials (i.e. CERM, All-In-One, 6-Min, etc.).

I am thinking about spending some of my valuable study time compiling an index of sample problems for each topic for quick reference. So for example on Water Resources, if I come across a problem to determine the depth of a trapezoidal channel, I can look at my open channel example index and find the related sample problem to work from.

From your experience, are the actual PE problems that much different from the usual simple sample problems in the reference material (to where you really have to understand the concepts) or are they pretty similar? Maybe you noticed this more in one area of the exam (i.e. transportation) than another.

In other words, were you completely surprised by the problems on the PE from the sample problems you had seen studying or were they mostly the same type?

Just wanted to get some advice as I have not come across this question on the board.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dastuff

I found the CERM and the CERM problem book and practice tests were very helpful (the CERM problem book has 10-20 problems per chapter and they are geared towards helping you understand the topic). 6 min solutions is a waste of $60 imo, and i've never heard of All-In-One.

I didn't find many problems that I could copy verbatim from my notes to the test (i believe there were a couple of seismic that were straight from Hiner's book and a couple of surveying that were darn close). If you're studying by only copying down the problems location and not actually working through them then it will be very difficult to do a problem when the given variables change. But if this is just an index of all the problems you know then I don't see a problem. For example, it's useful when trying to work with concrete to know the correct LRFD and phi factors to use (which can be found in the examples).

By working through the problems you should have sufficient knowledge to work through the afternoon section of the test. For the morning section I found just knowing the general location in the CERM was sufficient (If you can recognize they're asking you a Bernoulli's equation and you know where it is in the CERM then that's sufficient). One problem a lot of people seem to have is taking a problem and deducing what equations you need to use to answer it. If your index helps you with that then I see it as helping (but obviously this shouldn't be the main form of studying).

Does that answer your question (i know i rambled a bit)?


----------



## snickerd3

what state are you going to take the test? Might want to check before attempting such an effort.


----------



## NICKOLI

dastuff-

Thanks for the input. I'm suprised that in the morning (bredth) segment there would be that much of a varience from basic concepts and the types of problems usually encountered. I agree that this may help with only some of the problems which is why I am not doing this for every topic.



snickerd3 said:


> what state are you going to take the test? Might want to check before attempting such an effort.


Taking test in Texas so there is nothing that I am aware of that states you cant bring solved problems into the exam as a reference.


----------



## CivilEngMatt

NICKOLI said:


> dastuff-Thanks for the input. I'm suprised that in the morning (bredth) segment there would be that much of a varience from basic concepts and the types of problems usually encountered. I agree that this may help with only some of the problems which is why I am not doing this for every topic.
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what state are you going to take the test? Might want to check before attempting such an effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking test in Texas so there is nothing that I am aware of that states you cant bring solved problems into the exam as a reference.
Click to expand...

I brought in a 2 inch 3-ring binder filled with solved problems and had no problem with that. In my opinion the CERM problems were more time consuming and more in depth that the exam. Although they gave me a good understanding of the subject matter. The NCEES practice problems seemed to be more like the exam.


----------



## Badger

I would suggest you purchase the NCEES sample problems. Then try to solve them using the CERM as your first reference, then maybe All in one.

I used 2008 NCEES sample problems, several of the morning breath questions were similar to afternoon questions in the NCEES Sample problems.

I found the CERM problems to be much more difficult then the NCEES sample problems, and I didn't study it well enough the first time and failed.

Some of the long problems prepare you really well for several possible test question or variations of questions. I had a hard time completing the 1 hour problems two hours the first time I attempted them.

I would prepare for the morning using the CERM practice problems, and NCEES samples. The morning problems are easier,and easier to study for, so you want to shoot for 80 to 90%. Be sure to look them all over first, and find the easy ones first. I panicked on the first question last April, and it was an easy construction question, probably the easiest question for me on the whole test, and I wasted about five minutes on it before I moved on and worked about 10 other questions and came back. Then it took a few simple calculations, and it as answered in less than two minutes.

Most of the questions in the morning are questions a civil engineer should be able to do. For me reviewing basic statics and strength of materials covered most of the morning structural. The CERM and the All in One book should cover most of the morning topics. I did used the CERM, a strength of materials book and a highway engineering book by Garber in the morning. I had a lot more books just did not need them.

Good Luck, remember if turns out you are over prepared, the worst that can happen is you will pass first time.


----------



## Boomer01 PE

I second the NCEES practice problems and solutions. I did not use them the first time I took the test and was thrown off guard a few times. Now my second time around, I bought them and are studying them and the questions seem much more similar to the ones on the test.


----------



## csb

The first time I took the PE I thought that having sample problems would help me out, but instead it gave me a false sense of security. My success in passing came from doing a lot of sample problems and knowing how to work the formulas. I don't know how much weight I would put on knowing where sample problems were versus knowing where the formulas are located. I will say that if a particular type of problem remained difficult for me in studying, then I tabbed a sample problem from it for a little help if the exact problem showed up on the test.


----------

